# straight pipe in place of resonator



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

what are the ups and downs of this mode?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Mostly sound changes. Not much else. I had the resonator removed and had an H pipe welded for about $50.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I heard something about both pipes having different sound. Not sure, wanted to see what other people thought about this topic.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stock mufflers on the 04s were tuned for different sounds out of each one to replicate the sound of an old muscle car.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Just save your money and go with an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Save your money and get some real go-fast parts. Then you'll get sound and power.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

firebird said:


> what are the ups and downs of this mode?


To answer you question. You may notice a change in sound, its not really going to be that much louder. I may or may not notice some interior resonance.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Unless you are adding aftermarket Mufflers dont waste your time. Even then it will only be a little bit louder not much difference till you do longtubes and catless mids.


----------



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

I personally went with the muffler delete straight pipes in place...it sounds real good! for only a $100... i heard with the resnator delete thirs more back poping and drone


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

yep poping is all you will get no drone


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had straight pipes in place of the mufflers for about a week. Didn't like the sound.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I also read that the GM techs worked on the 04"s sound to replicate the oldschool muscle car sound. In reality they reason the 04 has a different sound than the 05 is because the mufflers on the 04 are more forward towards the motor. the 05 has them at the end of the exhaust. That makes a huge difference in sound. Run the mufflers off the headers and then run the pipes to the back and you will really have a raspy harley sound. I was thinking of doing the mufflers in the 04 location for my 05 and running muffler delete tailpipes from maryland speed.---------danfigg


----------

